# Sealed Subwoofer



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Generally speaking :
Do other things or objects effect the sound of a sub that is sealed? Is it more directional than a sub that is not sealed? If I moved my speaker further way from my sub would that effect the sound of it?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

not really. unless you're blocking a port in a ported sub then a sealed sub will have the same advantages and limitations to the sound waves. they're no more directional and subs...no matter WHAT type they are, are very positionally inclined. meaning you got to find the right position for each sub. even inches can make a big difference. if you don't use REW then a simple way to tell is to put the sub in your desired seating position and crawl around on your hands and knees until you find an area where the lfe sounds the best... then place sub in that position


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> not really. unless you're blocking a port in a ported sub then a sealed sub will have the same advantages and limitations to the sound waves. they're no more directional and subs...no matter WHAT type they are, are very positionally inclined. meaning you got to find the right position for each sub. even inches can make a big difference. if you don't use REW then a simple way to tell is to put the sub in your desired seating position and crawl around on your hands and knees until you find an area where the lfe sounds the best... then place sub in that position


I appreciate your advice. We move some movement options 3-4 inches up or back. Same side to side. So I will see if it changes.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Mike that the sub crawl is a good way to find the proper position of a subwoofer. However, if you can set up REW you will be able to make measurements and compare frequency response of one position relative to the other. That will give you far more accurate results.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> I agree with Mike that the sub crawl is a good way to find the proper position of a subwoofer. However, if you can set up REW you will be able to make measurements and compare frequency response of one position relative to the other. That will give you far more accurate results.


Sorry for my ignorance but what is REW? Also, I have heard that if your listening position is .55 or .80 from your front wall to your seating position that this will help you with standing waves. I saw this on a podcast on Home Theater Geeks. We did this but we moved our speakers out a bit and toed them in to get a 45* angle at the same time. Our problem is that we do not have a flat front wall for our system to go on. One part is flat where the tv is and right speaker is along with the tv and receiver stand but the part of the wall that the sub and left speaker are in front of is at an angle.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

REW is a software that you use to measure your systems output, and allows you to make corrections to get everything sounding like it should. And as far as speaker placement for your sub, do as the others have mentioned and place your sub in your listening position, play a song with some good bass and crawl around on the floor until u find were the bass sounds best and place your speakers there.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> REW is a software that you use to measure your systems output, and allows you to make corrections to get everything sounding like it should. And as far as speaker placement for your sub, do as the others have mentioned and place your sub in your listening position, play a song with some good bass and crawl around on the floor until u find were the bass sounds best and place your speakers there.


Thank you. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

No problem, that's what we are here for to help, and learn.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> No problem, that's what we are here for to help, and learn.


Will this work with a Denon 4311CI? If so where can I get it? Thanks.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

HIFI said:


> Will this work with a Denon 4311CI? If so where can I get it? Thanks.


Are you referring to REW? IF so that's free, u can download it from this site.


----------

